
Photon Vs. Phonon - peter_d_sherman
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-a-phonon-and-photon?share=1
======
peter_d_sherman
Also:

[https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/92185/photons-
an...](https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/92185/photons-and-phonons)

And:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photon)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonon)

